# Best Antivirus & Firewall Package



## fenurch (Sep 1, 2010)

So, a very basic question and surely you would think 'google it as there are millions of threads like this' but I'm really looking for some real life experience. I've tried anything from NOD32 to Kaspersky and nothing is satisfy'ing my needs. Basically what I need is an Anti Virus + a Firewall (all in the same programme and I don't need those silly anti-email things and stuff like that). It can be either for money or free, it doesn't really matter. Please do not suggest NOD32/Kaspersky Internet Security and Symantec Endpoint.

Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

comodo IS or comodo AV (i think you can still find their standalone firewall prog on file hippo) I use it on my mainframe its good stuff. It can kinda get annoying when you first install it while it "learns" but its damn effective. I personally use Avast IS. but if you dont need the stuff comodo is free. Avast has a free version but no firewall.


----------



## trickson (Sep 1, 2010)

I just use Microsoft security essentials now . I am not sure what your needs really are . Microsoft has a built in fire wall works great . But really how many porn sites are giving you problems ? Just stay off places that are infected . AVG is a good one as well . Free compact and really nice interface as well .


----------



## Kreij (Sep 1, 2010)

How about Microsoft Security Essentials? 
It's free.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

Avast and comodo firewall

both free


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2010)

Outpost Firewall Security Suite although not free comes with a AV.  Has a learning mode to make things easier and can be setup better as you learn how to use it.

tons of options so be warned

Free i would have to say aVast.


----------



## fenurch (Sep 1, 2010)

I need a package that's all in one (so its AV + Firewall in one and not separate packages) and also Windows Essential thing, I don't trust it, a few years back I got a huge virus on my laptop because of it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't see how that's possible considering even the public beta wasn't released until mid 2009. Perhaps you mean Windows Defender? That was only for spyware and adware though.

I prefer the built in Firewall + Microsoft Security Essentials not just because it's free but because no one knows Windows better than it's own developer.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

just out curiosity wat wrong w/ kaspersky?

in my case its been best av/fire i ever use


----------



## fenurch (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't see how that's possible considering even the public beta wasn't released until mid 2009. Perhaps you mean Windows Defender? That was only for spyware and adware though.
> 
> I prefer the built in Firewall + Microsoft Security Essentials not just because it's free but because no one knows Windows better than it's own developer.



Oh. I guess I was thinking of the wrong one, but it wasn't Defender. I think it might've been One Protection or something like that. And it just.. failed.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 1, 2010)

I cdurrently use AVG 9 and Windows Firewall.

I remember when AVG 9 first came out it, it had a bug where games would randomly minimize to desktop.
That has stopped in the recent builds.

I have used AVG for a very long time and it has done well.

Where I work we sell NOD32.
It appears to be very light on the system but I have found it has detected malicious threats but have not removed them.
Simple ones like autorun.inf files which are infected on externals and pen drives.

Other than that there is MS Security Essentials....but I don't know if you would want to use it since you did not have the security you need with One Care which is the predecessor of Security Essentials.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 1, 2010)

Well if not Kaspersky.....i can recommend Vipre Antivirus, Antispyware and Firewall from Sunbelt
Is my second choice after Kaspersky.....very light and easy on system resources 

This is also good reading: http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/v2/index.html


----------



## fenurch (Sep 1, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Other than that there is MS Security Essentials....but I don't know if you would want to use it since you did not have the security you need with One Care which is the predecessor of Security Essentials.



See, the odd thing is that I got the actualy virus OFF the One Care, not because lack of its competence. 

However, thanks for everyone's opinion and I've gone for MS Security Essentials for now, I'll see how it does and then decide to keep it or not.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2010)

Outpost Firewall + AV ( Outpost Security Suite Pro )
http://www.agnitum.com/products/security-suite/index.php

50% off
http://www.shareit.com/product.html...4b8edb4ed908f556569dc251c&productid=300396165


----------



## roscoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Get bitdefender. It's ranked number one here http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com and here: http://laptopmag.com/best-antivirus-software/


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 17, 2013)

fenurch what u got against KIS?

i want details, of why they don't suit ur needs, too expensive?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2013)

If you don't want to use MSE then I suggest Bitdefender. They have a free version now. If you don't like them I would suggest Avast.

Stay away from AVG.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 17, 2013)

*Necro thread from 2010.*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2013)

m&m's said:


> *Necro thread from 2010.*



lol Good catch!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol Good catch!



yeah indeed lol i didn't catch that


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 3, 2013)

AV: Microsoft Security Essentials
Firewall: The built-in Windows one.

Run Malwarebytes as needed and as a precautionary measure.

I've been doing this setup for years and have *never* had an issue.


----------



## BryanBarb (Dec 8, 2013)

roscoe said:


> Get bitdefender. It's ranked number one here http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com and here: http://laptopmag.com/best-antivirus-software/



Yes. Thats the best so far I've used and experienced. You can look on this site:

http://www.av-test.org/en/news/news...-complete-an-endurance-test-lasting-6-months/

Look on the first pic.


----------



## shuggans (Jan 12, 2014)

Going to second (or third or fourth etc) MS Security Essentials + Windows Firewall.

Security Essentials is the same thing as Microsoft System Center Endpoint Protection which is amazing!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2014)

There is a chart somewhere showing every AV as the top contender. Stop reviving old dead threads and let this thing rest in peace


----------



## shuggans (Jan 12, 2014)

I just caught it after posting.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 15, 2014)

Disconnect from the internet and turn off the machine is the most secure av and firewall


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Disconnect from the internet and turn off the machine is the most secure av and firewall


ARMA 4 is the best anti-virus. Its such a system hog nothing else can run!


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ARMA 4 is the best anti-virus. Its such a system hog nothing else can run!



Like Norton a decade ago!


----------

